# What Sport???



## Darkangel92 (May 21, 2008)

I would love to get my dogs into some kind of sport but I dnt no wat kind they would do well or would like...can anyone help me??

This is Dakota...my 1yr old shepherd, shar pei, shiba inu, corgi mix...lol...yea I guessed her breed...pretty good huh...lol
Shes only about 35lbs and very strong....loves to run...and has a tun of energy...









This is my 4yr old mini poodle Nemo...He has A LOT of energy...lol...he only weighs about 12-14lbs...lol









Thanks,
Sara


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

The only way to know what they might like is to sign up for some classes and try it.


----------



## Darkangel92 (May 21, 2008)

I cnt find any classes....Ive googled, yahooed, and every other searched i could do...lol....but nothing...


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I bet they'd like agility. Little dogs often do well at that sport. 

Where do you live? Are there any dog clubs nearby you could contact and ask about dog sports? Or even ask at your vet's office--maybe they know of some organized dog sports/training/classes. 

You could also do homemade agility. Check out the kinds of obstacles that are involved with agility and make your own versions in the backyard, just for fun.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Do you have any AKC dog clubs near you? A local Kennel Club you could inquire at? Maybe you can post your location and somebody can help you. 

That said, my dogs dabble in a lot of different things. They compete in Obedience and Agility, but they also do tracking, herding, drafting and anything else I can come up with.


----------

